

The Awesome Truth About Pivots (UMich Center for Entrepreneurship) - jm3
http://www.jm3.net/talks/awesome-truth-about-pivots

======
rrwhite
Loved the deck. Any plans to put up the a video of the entire deck.

~~~
jm3
Thanks! I could re-record a version at home and post it.

